# Unintended Consequence



## Bamban (Jul 22, 2018)

About 3 weeks ago  I was almost certain I had the old Taiwan made 1236 sold with the plan to acquire a pre-owned Taiwan made 1340. To acquire the larger machine I had to make room in the  garage, thus the 1236 had to be sold. The garage is packed with a Bridgeport, a SBL 13 x 7', the 1024 Jet, and a HF 9x20. Had 2 potential buyers, both backed out for all different reasons, consequently, as much I hated to, I, too, had back out from buying the 1340. Not being able to unload the 1236 left me no choice.

Sometime ago in preparation in the eventual quest to upgrade I bought an Aloris BXA and a few holders for the future lathe. Just as I was in conversation with the 1340 seller a couple if weeks ago, I bought a Rohm 6 inch 6J set thru to install in the 1340. Now, that all deals broke down, I decided to put some attention on the old 1236 and use these nice pieces of tooling on it.

First of, I Ieveled the lathe before I did any testing. I am only concerned in the taper on the normal stick of around 2 inches of barrel for chambering. Installed the BXA and set up a holder with DCMT 32.52 and another with DCGT 32.52. Using an aluminum bar stock I fine tuned the height till I faced off a nice front with no fingernail test detectable knob.

Time to test for taper, made a few passes and measured the short stick out. Fairly straight.







Next up in a day or so would be the Rohm 6 inch 6J set thru installation.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 22, 2018)

I think your going to love the six jaw , I picked up a used one many years ago it's a buck with two sets of jaws. Adjust tru  is about the best thing ever on chucks. Good luck have some fun with old faithful your 12x 36.


----------



## kvt (Jul 22, 2018)

I though you had a 6 jaw on the 12x36 prior.   Looks like it is still cutting nicely for you.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 22, 2018)

kvt said:


> I though you had a 6 jaw on the 12x36 prior.   Looks like it is still cutting nicely for you.



It does have a 6 inch 6J set thru, a Gator, but it was intended to convey with the lathe when I tried to sell it, the reason I bought that new Rohm for the anticipated new addition to the shop. Now that I have the Rohm, which is really nice visually, and a forged one instead of the semi steel Gator, I can't just let sit on the box. It may not work any better than the Gator, will soon find out.

As it turned out the Jet 1024 got an unplanned upgrade as well, the Aloris AXA I pulled out from the 1236 replaced the HSS AXA in the 1024. Life is good. 

I still wish I could have pulled off the 1340 acquisition somehow.


----------



## kvt (Jul 22, 2018)

At least this way each one is getting a bit of an upgrade.  Have some fun


----------



## Z2V (Jul 22, 2018)

If you decide to part with the Gator let me know.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 22, 2018)

Z2V said:


> If you decide to part with the Gator let me know.



Will do. If I were to do it, it will not have a backing plate, I will use the D1-4 Buck backing plate on it now on the Rohm.


----------



## TerryH (Jul 22, 2018)

Surprised you'd have any trouble selling your 12x36. No such thing used in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 22, 2018)

TerryH said:


> Surprised you'd have any trouble selling your 12x36. No such thing used in my neck of the woods.



One guy offered me 1500 for it and some ammo. Ammo I have, and can roll Ks of it anytime, I have 2 Dillon 650s with case and bullet feeders. Told him 1500 just about covers the VFD conversion. The other guy decided to get this instead. http://www.grizzly.com/search?q=(categoryid:460000)

I could have posted it on CL, but was out of town when all these was going on, when I got back all the retractions happened and I really do not want to deal with the hassle with everyone on CL.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 23, 2018)

Well, had time today to install the Rohm 6J, after zeroing the run out on a 1 inch test bar, I took the aluminum bar stock I have been using to test cut for taper. The stick out is 8 inches, made just one pass at 0.010 DOC with DCGT 32.51. The 'ole lathe still cuts straight.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 24, 2018)

Question.

Do you folks disassemble a new chuck, thoroughly cleans it, and re-lube before putting it in service?


----------



## mikey (Jul 24, 2018)

I do.


----------



## Glenn Goodlett (Jul 24, 2018)

Me too, but, mine are the cheap Chinese knock offs of the ones you have.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 24, 2018)

I like your chuck.


----------

